# Handypay eine Marke?



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2005)

intexus schrieb:
			
		

> HandyPay
> Die Zahlungsart "Handypay" bietet allen Endkunden, die ein Handy besitzen, die Möglichkeit, digitalen Content oder den Zugang zu Memberbereichen über Handy zu bezahlen.


Ist "handypay" eigentlich ein geschützter Begriff?
Ich mein ja nur 


> HANDYPAY
> Jamba! AG
> SMDDE  DE30341391



Soll ich ausgerechnet meine liebsten Freunde fragen?
h**p://www.handyp**.de/website/gesamt_i.html
siehe hier


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Soso...
gesehen auf www.hausa*.de/login.php
Anmeldung bei Mainpeans Handypay-Abo - Einloggen bei Trarirara-Jamba

(bei handypaym*.de wird als Referenz übrigens eine Hochzeitsseite angegeben... verantwortlich ist Director P*D* von der Defino Ltd.
Niederlassung Deutschland, Am Hechtkamp 6, 30827 Garbsen - die Firma Defino hat auch eine gleich lautende webseite, wenn man danach www.def*.de googlet, sieht man noch, dass das mal eine "Deutsche Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso" war. 
Die gehörte zu den Partnern der enterpayment. Macht ebenso Sinn wie die Tatsache, dass auch der limited-Gründungsanbieter M.S. (goahead) Partner der "enterpayment" ist (manchmal ist der auch Inhalteanbieter von Dialern aus Liechtenstein, die aus mir noch nicht bekannten Gründen  seit 16.6. eine Einwahlnummer verloren haben (siehe auch hier im Forum)
Immerhin hat die Defino Ltd. auch die Adresse der Birminghamer Ltd-Gründer. 


> DEFINO LIMITED
> 39-40 CALTHORPE ROAD
> BIRMINGHAM
> WEST MIDLANDS B15 1TS
> ...



Auf der alten Partnerseite der enterpayment standen u.a. 
1. Die Pulheimer (die ebenfalls inzwischen limited gegangen zu sein scheinen, ebenso wie die tschechischen Partner)
2. Questnet 
3. Jamba
4. Erodata
5. eben DEFINO

Frühers befand sich die Domain defino im Besitz eines Herrn F*K*, Adresse "An der Fahrt 4" Mainz. Der ist auch Domaininhaber der "i-joy" (biz), während die (de) aktuell dem Herrn M*T* gehört, mit Adresse in wiesbaden, auch wenn die Firmenadresse schon passt


> i-joy GmbH
> An der Fahrt 4
> 55124 Mainz
> Germany



Die i-joy (Nummern- und Contentanbieter) gibt es aber auch als (go-)limited in Birmingham 


> I-JOY LIMITED
> 39/40 CALTHORPE ROAD
> BIRMINGHAM
> WEST MIDLANDS
> ...


und dann wird als deutsche Anschrift die"Dieselstraße 5" in Pulheim angegeben, was u.a. auch die Adresse der Pulheimer (Medianet) war, obwohl die ja eigentlich in die von-humboldt-Straße gehört hatten, mit dieser Anschrift stehen sie jedenfalls im deutschen, tschechischen und ungarischen Handelsregister 
Man verwendete aber auch gerne mal eine Adresse in 
Panama und dabei die e-mail-Adresse meines "cico" (der in diesem Falle wohl der "Cico" aus Köln war oder von der arrobaline SL aus Gran Canaria, oder von der Gordius Management KFT s.r.o. oder aber der support von Digital-Simplex


> Please visit our helppage for a connection-solution at
> http://www.digital-sim*.org/hilfe/
> or send us a email to:
> [email protected]*.com


im Testdialer der "Sun Telecom" des "Dialerpaten" MSP:


			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Sabisand Holdings S.L. hat der Däne Morten Sondergaard das Sagen. Die Sabisand ist außerdem beteiligt an der Firma Sun Telecom S.L. Diese Firma sitzt ebenfalls in Palma de Mallorca und bietet auch im Internet ganz offiziell ihre Dienstleistungen an.


 - Die Pulheimer sind aber inzwischen (ich erwähnte es bereits) ebenfalls bei go-limited registriert.

Ein weiterer Referenz-Name ist free-sms. Da läuft es ähnlich... Die Seite selbst läuft über Hannover, manche von deren Seiten sind etwas zuuuu arg "limited gegangen" - denic-Verstoss zB hier

Der content-Patrtner ist laut webseite 





> Fan Handy Ltd., Niederlassung Deutschland, An der Fahrt 4, 55124 Mainz


(das muss ja ein wahres Wirtschaftszentrum sein...)
und auch wenn's langweilig wird... Die Firmenzentrale sitzt...


> FAN HANDY LIMITED
> 69 GREAT HAMPTON STREET
> BIRMINGHAM
> WEST MIDLANDS
> ...



usw. usf. - man könnte dieses Spielchen nächtelang weiter treiben.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Ob die Mobilfunkunternehmen schon auf das Storno der Mehrwert-Sonder-Abrechnungen durch die Vertragsnehmer eingestellt sind? Maio, dasch wird bestimmt noch luschtig.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

Jomei, Reducal...
Der Freddy K* hat dann wieder eine Pornoseite (i-joy). Im Impressum steht dann:
--> i-joy macht marketing und Vertrieb
--> Verantwortlich für den Inhalt ist CEL, Dieselstr. 5, Pulheim
--> die angegebene e-mail führt nach Tschechien zum Ehemann und Geschäftspartner der Frau, deren handynummer auf den panamaischen Seiten steht... Die frühere Firma der beiden gehörte offiziell den Pulheimern...
--> Abrechnungsanbieter: Enterpayment

und was passiert, wenn ich das nackte Fleisch anklicke? Ich kriege t-erotik mit t-pay als Abrechnung ageboten...
Wer das ist?
Na, Jaime R* Ar*, Starlux Trading...

Da war ich doch schon mal...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40751#40751


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2005)

Du meinst die 





			
				erleuchteter Cj schrieb:
			
		

> Was früher war, wird man dann sagen, sind, um hier mal wieder jemand zu zitieren: "alte Kamellen"


Nee, nee, das angeschnittene Thema ist aktuell.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

Apropos aktuell: In Bingen ist eine Firma insolvent

Da haben die sich doch ein nettes Datum ausgesucht...  Gratuliere, Herr MP!(edit: nee, war schon am 10.6., nicht am 17.)
und wie das Leben so spielt... der Insolvenzverwalter wohnt am *Görresplatz* *rofl*


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

aber zurück zu handypay... Interessante Rosazukunftvorstellungen im DC (in dem übrigens seit Monaten nicht mehr so viel Betrieb war wie die letzten tage...)


> Jetzt fehlt ein gutes Handy PP !
> Gestern rief bei mir ein Herr an, er wolle sein Jamba Abo nach 16 Monaten ungewollter Abbuchungen mal kündigen. ( Hihi )
> Leider habe ich nichts von den 16 Monaten Dauerabo gehabt, lediglich die Einmalvergütung !
> Von dieser Sorte gibt es Millionen, die das Abo aufgrund der geringfügigen Abbuchunsbeträge einfach laufen lassen.
> ...


Mag sein, dass der mehr weiß als ich - also ist Mainpeans Handypay jetzt Jamba oder nicht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

handypay (mainpean) ist nicht = handypay (enterpayment/jamba)

übrgens... auf der Ha-Seite der Schm*-Brüder kann man sich auch via Enterpayment-Lastschrift anmelden...
(ich hab mal Info angeklickt...)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> handypay (mainpean) ist nicht = handypay (enterpayment/jamba)
> 
> übrgens... auf der Ha-Seite der Schm*-Brüder kann man sich auch via Enterpayment-Lastschrift anmelden...
> (ich hab mal Info angeklickt...)



Das letzte Bild deutet eindeutig auf Betrug hin. Der User wird NICHT auf die Kosten hingewiesen. Ihm wird ein anderer Tarif genannt. Wenn das die Presse mitbekommt, tauchen Gebrüder Schm. nie wieder auf. 
1 Euro für 3 Tage und danach heimlich fast 30Euro nachbuchen. Wenn die damit durchkommen, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.

LG Olli


----------



## Wembley (20 Juni 2005)

Jedenfalls hat der Dialer (eigentlich sind es seine Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten) eine spezielle Sorte von "Geschäftsleuten" gezüchtet, welche auf gewohnt "seriöse" Weise zu ihrem Geld kommen wollen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Man wähnt  sich bereits im siebenten Abzockerhimmel:


			
				Der Zweifler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wirklich warum Prepaid Karten im Abo funktionieren? Da sollten es doch Stornos geben oder nicht ?





			
				Der Pirat schrieb:
			
		

> Ne. Die Buchung wird definitiv online geprüft. Ist die Karte leer - geht keine Buchung. Ob dann beim Aufladen, die ganzen Abozyklen nachgeholt werden....
> Das währe DER Hammer. Karte gerade voll----schwupps-----wieder leer.


http://www.radiobremen.de/nordwestradio/mare-radio/index.php3
( Piraten - Staatenlos und vogelfrei ) 


			
				Der Frischling schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon erwähnt, wird das guthaben überprüft.
> Bei folgebuchungen wird es dann denk ich genauso aussehen wie bei jamba oder ilove.
> 
> Karte ist leer und wird wieder aufgeladen, Jamba überprüft regelmässig ob wieder guthaben drauf ist und bucht ab, karte wieder leer


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Das wird ja immer lustiger mit den Brüderleins...
Kennern der Szene sei empfohlen, den unten noch zu erkennenden link zum Kündigungsformular _genau zu studieren_. Machen die Gabifendis aus München support für Enterpayment? Oder wie?

und: AGBs werden anerkannt durch klicken auf "absenden", obwohl man auf "absenden" klicken kann, ohne sie zur Kenntnis genommen zu haben???



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das die Presse mitbekommt, tauchen Gebrüder Schm. nie wieder auf.


 ich nehme schon an, dass es "bad news" geben könnte. Nicht wahr, good news?


----------



## News (20 Juni 2005)

@Gast: Genau dieser Trick von Jamba war ja Thema im Spreeblick-Jamba-Kurs und damals auch mir neu.
Ist schon ein starkes Stück, wenn der Sinn von Prepaid-Karten (also die Kostengrenze) ad absurdum geführt wird.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Wenn ich mir diese gewollte und gezielte User-Verar... mit Handypay so ansehe (wie die Beispiele zeige - unklare AGB, versteckte Abo-Gebühren...), ist doch heute schon wieder klar, worauf das Ganze hinausläuft: Ein paar einzelne Anbieter werden es auch diesmal wieder schaffen, ein neues Zahlungsmittel asap in Verruf zu bringen. Sind diese Herrschaften eigentlich wirklich so dumm, oder tun die nur so?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir diese gewollte und gezielte User-Verar... mit Handypay so ansehe (wie die Beispiele zeige - unklare AGB, versteckte Abo-Gebühren...), ist doch heute schon wieder klar, worauf das Ganze hinausläuft: Ein paar einzelne Anbieter werden es auch diesmal wieder schaffen, ein neues Zahlungsmittel asap in Verruf zu bringen. Sind diese Herrschaften eigentlich wirklich so dumm, oder tun die nur so?



Momentan läuft eher eine Verarsche mittels Lastschrift: 1 Euro bestätigen und 30 Euro zahlen. Ich hoffe nicht, das die Gebrüder das Lastschriftsystem in Verruf bringen können. Das nutze ich auch ganz kräftig. Eine gesetzliche Einschränkung wäre da sehr hinderlich.

LG Olli


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2005)

Im neu geträumten Abzockparadies fehlen aber die Erfolgsfaktoren.

Beim Neppdialer waren es alte Monopolstrukturen, die mitverdienen wollten, Kunden, denen sich keine Wechseloption bot, sowie wirksame Lobbyarbeit.

Bei Handynepp sieht das anders aus. Dort gibt es Wettbewerb und der Kunde ist König. Die Mobilfunkfirmen werden nicht die Inkassobüttel für Abonepp spielen wollen.

Wenn das heute für ein paar Buchungen gehen mag, werden die ersten Missbrauchsfälle in der breiten Öffentlichkeit schnell für Abhilfe sorgen. Da bin ich ganz sicher.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (20 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme schon an, dass es "bad news" geben könnte. Nicht wahr, good news?



Ja, es werden wohl bald wieder ein paar Journalisten in Büttelb*** vorbeischauen, aber die Brüder werden wohl nicht auffindbar sein, da sie sich entweder im Gartenhaus oder am Klo verstecken oder irgendwo mit ihrem Lieblingssuchmaschinenvermüller und dem Schwarzenegger verehrenden Religionslehrerquäler aus der Südsteiermark Kaffeetrinken gehen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist der Ruf erst ruiniert , lebt´s sich nicht mehr ungestört   


> Nur weil dort mancher mit der Herrausforderung der freien Wirtschaft nicht klar kommt,
> soll die Internetwirtschaft gleich ein "Abzockpflaster" sein.


No comment

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es werden wohl bald wieder ein paar Journalisten in Büttelb*** vorbeischauen


 mir reicht einstweilen die Gewissheit, dass _einer_ hier mitliest...


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei mir persönlich diese Art des reinfallens auf deren Geschäftgebaren noch am besten zusagt. Wenn ich merke, dass von meinem Konto 30 anstelle von 1 Euro abgebucht werden, kommt ihn das teuer zu stehen.
Ich gehe zur Bank und lasse das Geld zurückbuchen und er hat dann die Stornokosten am Hals. Meine Bank sendet mir dann aber keine Mahnungen und Inkassounternemen zu oder sperrt mein Konto . Mahnungen und Inkassobüttel losjagen, dass darf er dann machen und wir sehen uns dann vor Gericht, wo ER dann klarlegen darf, wie der Vertrag zustande gekommen sen soll. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Im neu geträumten Abzockparadies fehlen aber die Erfolgsfaktoren.
> 
> Beim Neppdialer waren es alte Monopolstrukturen, die mitverdienen wollten, Kunden, denen sich keine Wechseloption bot, sowie wirksame Lobbyarbeit.
> 
> ...



Das probiert man bei Jamba schon etwa 2 Jahre. Ohne Erfolg.

Holger


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das probiert man bei Jamba schon etwa 2 Jahre. Ohne Erfolg.


es wird enger 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60541


> Jugendmedienschützer prüfen Klingeltonwerbung
> 
> Auf der Agenda für die heutige Sitzung der Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz (KJM) steht nach einem Bericht der Süddeutschen Zeitung auch die Werbung für Klingeltöne im Fernsehen. Klingeltöne sind mittlerweile ein äußerst lukratives Geschäft für Anbieter wie den Marktführer Jamba oder dessen Konkurrenten Zed. Die Klingeltöne sind aber nicht nur wegen der teilweise nervtötenden Dudelei in der Werbung und beim Abspielen umstritten, auch wird den Anbietern immer wieder vorgeworfen, mit undurchsichtigen Abo-Modellen vor allem Jugendliche in eine Kostenfalle zu locken.


http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/344627.html


> Klingelton-Werbung verletzt den Jugendschutz
> 20. Jun 12:26, ergänzt 15:01
> 53 Fernsehspots für Handy-Töne hat die Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz überprüft. Vorläufiges Ergebnis: Kein einziger erfüllt die Bestimmungen.
> 
> 53 von 53 überprüften Werbespots für Handy-Klingeltöne verletzen die Regeln des Jugendmedienschutzes. Das ist das vorläufige Ergebnis einer Untersuchung der Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz KJM, über die die «Financial Times Deutschland» berichtet. Die Kommission hatte an einem zufällig ausgewählten Tag im März die ausgestrahlten Spots genau angesehen – und dabei keinen einzigen gefunden, der den Regeln entsprach.


http://www.golem.de/0506/38586.html


> Aber auch die nur schwer lesbaren Texteinblendungen und oft schwer abzuschätzenden Folgekosten seien ein Thema. Das Blatt zitiert dabei einen ehemaligen Jamba-Mitarbeiter mit den Worten: *"Alles, was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt".*


cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Handynepp sieht das anders aus. Dort gibt es Wettbewerb und der Kunde ist König. Die Mobilfunkfirmen werden nicht die Inkassobüttel für Abonepp spielen wollen.



Das sehe ich nicht anders. Das besondere an den Forderungen einer Berliner Dialerschmiede war ja, dass diese als Forderung der Telekom selbst auf der Rechnung auftauchten. Bei Bezahlung per Handy ist man ja darauf angewiesen, dass eine größere Zahl Netzbetreiber mitspielt. Und da man offensichtlich gewillt ist, dass Jamba-Abrechnungsmodell in Sachen Transparenz deutlich zu toppen, wird der Ärger nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2005)

Ich würde auch einen gravierenden Unterschied sehen, wenn mit "Sparabos" Klingeltöne, Bildchen oder Filmchen für Handys verramscht werden oder ob allgemeiner Internetnepp teuer verkauft wird.

Ersteres vermarkten die Mobilfunkanbieter selbst und der Preis enthält immerhin eine Entlohnung für den künstlerischen Wert. Die neuesten Töne, Bildchen und anderer Schnickschnack treiben das Neugeschäft für noch buntere Handys an. Das liegt also im Interesse der Anbieter.

Kunden, die dafür Geld ausgeben, bleiben auch nach dem Kauf von ihrem Schnickschnack begeistert und werden weiter nachkaufen.

Wenn nun den bekannten Neppangeboten im Internet bezüglich Feilschäring, Malen, Kochen, Hausaufgaben, IQ-Test usw. ein abzockgeeignetes Zahlungswerkzeug abhanden gekommen ist, mag es aus Sicht der Ramschverwerter wünschenswert zu sein, mal eben das Handypayment zu verschleißen.

Wenn die Umsätze aber generiert werden durch unklare Verbraucherinformationen, kryptische Vertragsbedingungen, profitiert der Handyanbieter von diesen Umsätzen nicht, sondern präsentiert sich dem geneppten Kunden als Partner für zwielichtige Gestalten.

Das werden diese Firmen nicht wollen. Hier findet der Markt ganz schnell eine Lösung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2005)

Die erzwungende Neuorientierung des Gewerbes spricht sich rum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (21 Juni 2005)

Ach Menno, Nachrichtenagentur AP!
Ich maile und telefoniere hier noch den halben Tag rum, und ihr schnappt mir die "Exklusivität" einfach weg  :cry: 
Aber: Respekt! Guter Tickerbericht, der sich ganz bestimmt nicht nur via STERN verbreiten wird.  
P.S.:  ZDF online hat's jetzt auch übernommen, andere werden folgen.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2005)

AP/Stern schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter von v......de, laut Impressum eine Firma im hessischen B.,
> ist somit vom Dialer-Geschäft auf das Handy-Geschäft umgestiegen.


noch nicht ganz, der größte Teil der Sites läuft noch mit Dialern ( aber das kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln) 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Menno, Nachrichtenagentur AP!
> Ich maile und telefoniere hier noch den halben Tag rum, und ihr schnappt mir die "Exklusivität" einfach weg  :cry:
> Aber: Respekt! Guter Tickerbericht, der sich ganz bestimmt nicht nur via STERN verbreiten wird.
> P.S.:  ZDF online hat's jetzt auch übernommen, andere werden folgen.


Gut so... hat's wieder der NvT gemacht, den sie "drüben" eh schon so lieben... Der sollte mal nachlesen, wie man sich dort schon über seinen letzten Beitrag das Maul zerrissen hat...

Guter News: Ich hatte sehr gehofft, dass Du das früher bringst...





			
				anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das die Presse mitbekommt, tauchen Gebrüder Schm. nie wieder auf.





			
				aka schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme schon an, dass es "bad news" geben könnte. Nicht wahr, good news?


. Immerhin weiß ich Dein Engagement zu schätzen, sicher nicht als Einziger


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2005)

Die Drückerlehrlinge und -praktikanten sollten nach dem Herauswurf aus dem Dialerparadies ihre Angebotspräsentation prüfen, wenn sie nun wild alle vermeintlichen Zahlungsalternativen durchprobieren.

Die Dialerei war ein besonderer Fall. Scheinbar und angeblich musste der Verbraucher beweisen, wenn er nichts gekauft hatte. Das ist sonst immer genau andersherum. Der Anbieter bleibt beweispflichtig, dass er eine gültige Bestellung und Lieferung hat.

Weiter gab es zum Dialer für lau irgendwelche AGBs und Kontaktadressen, die man quasi mitnutzen konnte. Bei anderen Zahlungsmitteln ist das eben auch anders.

Mit vorgefertigten Dialern konnte jeder Depp ein Projekt betreiben, nun muss man selbst sorgen, dass das geschäftliche Angebot wettbewerbsrechtlich korrekt dargestellt und der Verbraucher gesetzeskonform informiert wird. Das ist um einiges schwieriger.

Mir scheint, ex-Dialerschleudern eignen sich oft nicht ohne Nacharbeit für LS oder Handy-Abrechnung. Das ist einiges aktiviert worden auf der Suche nach unbewusst Zahlungswilligen, bei dem der Junganbieter noch viel lernen kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (21 Juni 2005)

Meine Anfragen sind halt an eine ganze Reihe von Stellen gegangen, und das kostet Zeit. Es kann aber auch Zusätzliches bewirken.
Deshalb bekommt z.B. ein Unternehmen in Berlin bald Post von einem Kooperationspartner.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2005)

Jetzt weiß es die On-Line Gemeinde 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60863


> Handy-Payment statt Dialer..
> ..
> *Abonnements werden dabei als "Buchungsintervall" kryptisch umschrieben.* In der ersten SMS, die den erforderlichen Code enthält ist auch noch keine Rede von einem Abonnement. Erst in der Bestätigungs-SMS des Bezahldienstes, beispielsweise Payray, erfährt der Anwender, dass er soeben ein Abonnement abgeschlossen hat. Um dieses wieder loszuwerden, muss er sich mit den in einer dritten SMS zugegangenen Zugangs-Daten beim Anbieter einloggen und das Abo kündigen. Ist das Passwort verloren, kann der Anwender im Internet ein neues anfordern, das dann ebenfalls per SMS zugestellt wird.


cp


----------



## sascha (21 Juni 2005)

Um noch die ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten:



> Ist "handypay" eigentlich ein geschützter Begriff?



Die Antwort: Nein - obwohls versucht wurde:



			
				Deutsches Patent und Markenamt lehnte Markeneintragung ab und schrieb:
			
		

> Datum Verfahrensstand:  10.11.2004
> Markentext:  HANDYPAY
> Markenform:  Wortmarke
> Leitklasse:  45
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2005)

Handypay ist auf jeden Fall "eine Marke" und hat hier sicher auch "eine Marke gesetzt". Insofern war der Anfangsbeitrag vorausschauend ironisch 
Ganz kapiert hab ich das immer noch nicht, wer jetzt bei Ha*.de wie beteiligt ist... Was macht enterp*? (siehe "zum login") Was macht afend*? (siehe "Supportbereich") - support für enterp* oder was?
Auch hier hoffe ich auf eine aufklärende PN


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Um noch die ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten:
> 
> 
> > Ist "handypay" eigentlich ein geschützter Begriff?
> ...


Mein Wissensstand dazu 





> Historie:
> 20050331  Rechtsmittelverfahren noch nicht
> abgeschlossen
> 20041110  Zurückweisung durch
> Erstprüfer-2-Beschluss


was heisst denn das? Also wenn jamba keinen Markenschutz für "handypay" kriegt, ist's wohl auch nicht nötig, dass mainpean sich darum kümmert. Dann bleibt allerdings noch der üble Ruf, den Mainpean Enterpayment/Jamba eingebrockt haben. Aber vielleicht vielleicht vieleicht... wäre das ein Krähenkampf 
siehe hier (wer will, kann sich mal einen Spass machen und alle im Bild unten auftauchenden Firmen in die Namen ihrer Verantwortlichen auflösen und dann könnte man zu allen Namen suchen, was man findet... Man erhielte einen guten Überblick über die "Szene" ... *lol* 
Fast ebenso nett wäre es, auf www.handyp*.de selbiges mit den Technikreferenzen zu machen... Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre, die etwas veralteten Informationen der Q1 herzunehmen unter http://www.**ag.de/q1group/struktur_enterp******.php ).


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2005)

Das ist ja echt kompliziert mit dem mobilen Bezahlen...

Da gab es mal allpay (Brunet)
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw41/s11745.html

(die "bayrische variante"
http://www.allpay.info/allpay_gmbh.htm )

Dann gab es das Jamba/Debitel/Enterpayment-Handypay
http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39116393,00.htm

wobei dieses wiederum laut xdial auf dem allpay (brunet)_System beruht
http://www.xdial.de/news/Meldung.asp?Id=6952

Und nun also netpayment/handypay/payray/midray, was wiederum
siehe
http://www.midray.com/de/8_0_unternehmen/8_1_datenfakten.php
Debitel ist.

Debitel war schon ganz früh an dem Thema dran
http://www.xonio.com/features/feature_8752406.html?tid1=7398&tid2=4167


----------



## sascha (27 Juni 2005)

Interessante Vertiefung der Materie: Das fordert die EU zum Thema:


http://europa.eu.int/comm/internal_market/bank/docs/e-money/2004-05-consultation_en.pdf


----------

